# Creating my own pre workout drink



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 3, 2010)

After trying a few different pre-workout drinks when I first started lifting a few years ago, I came to the conclusion that buying the pre-made stuff is just not worth it.  Too expensive, too many fillers, and just not that great for you.  

What would you guys put in your pre-workout drink if you were to create one?  So far I have thought of creatine mono, L-arginine, caffeine, glutamine, bcaas.  Anything else you would add, take out, or change?  I would mix all of this into grape juice.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2010)

*I would add:*
Beta-Alanine
L-Taurine
Citrulline Malate

and remove the Glutamine.


----------



## nni (Jan 3, 2010)

Motorcycled00d said:


> After trying a few different pre-workout drinks when I first started lifting a few years ago, I came to the conclusion that buying the pre-made stuff is just not worth it.  Too expensive, too many fillers, and just not that great for you.
> 
> What would you guys put in your pre-workout drink if you were to create one?  So far I have thought of creatine mono, L-arginine, caffeine, glutamine, bcaas.  Anything else you would add, take out, or change?  I would mix all of this into grape juice.



while i dont fully disagree with you, i partially do. first off, buying from bulk suppliers does not guarantee that you are actually getting the compound. on top of that there are different grades of many of these companies, some for human consumption, some not. if you are getting a cheap price, you are getting a cheap source. the price isnt all that different when you get quality ingredients.

that saied, i would drop the arginine, the caffeine, the glutamine, the bcaa's, etc. what i would do is focus on supplementation pre, peri and post workout. 

pre workout might be the time for stimulants and performance enhancers. caffeine, b12, beta-alanine, citrulline malate, tmg, plcar etc.

during, i would take carbs and bcaa's or eaa's. 

post workout i would take either more carbs, or insulin mimetics plus protein plus creatine. banaba, cinnulin, whey concentrate and isolate and creapure.

thats is a very quick suggestion. given time i could change the whole thing, but i think that would work.


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!

Couple questions though.. what is tmg and plcar?

I weigh 223 on a bulk, do you think that 5 grams creatine before and after is a good amount, or 5 or 10g only after?

Do you have any suppliers that you feel are most credible?  Personally i like Optimum Nutrition, and NOW, but is there a company I should look for instead?  

Thanks


----------



## nni (Jan 3, 2010)

tmg is also know as betaine hcl. plcar is a better form of acetyl-l-carnitine.

there is a creatine calculator somewhere, i dont remember the proper amounts. 10 is a safe bet, but probably slightly high. 

those are two good sources, beware of random bulk suppliers though.


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh alright, I didn't know that plcar was Propionyl-L-Carnitine.  Do you think that there is a noticeable difference between regular L-carnitine, and Propionyl-L-Carnitine?  

Do you see any benefit to supplementing with Arginine Ethyl Ester, or is it just a waste?

And for the bulk powders, I found one website that had everything, and the company was 1fast400, is this reliable?  

In your opinion, is there any benefit to Creatine Ethyl Ester over regular monohydrate? or is it more of a sales gimmick?

Thanks again for your help.. I've read so much on supplements but many sources contradict each other.


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 4, 2010)

NO shotgun has all that and more.....just saying


----------



## nni (Jan 4, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> NO shotgun has all that and more.....just saying



his idea, yes, my idea, no.


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 4, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> NO shotgun has all that and more.....just saying



Yeah, but "alot more" also includes crappy sugars, flavoring, and coloring that I don't want in my body.  Also,  a lot of pre-made pre-workouts don't give you much the the supplements you actually need, so I would rather make my own.


----------

